# Cgk Boer goats



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Got new pictures of the herd so I can update my website sometime. Feel free to critique if you wish. I love imput from others. There are a few does I should probably sell. But I know their genetics and I am hoping their kids will be better then their dams. Feel free to check out the website whenever and also critique it if you want. Www.cgkboergoats.weeble.com








Jasmine








Cindy








Daisy








Puzzle








Martini








Martini's Shakin








Martini's Stirred








Cloud








Cinder








Mercedes 








Lexus








Hersey (he is currently breeding 14 does so a little down on weight)








Martini's Olive








Painted pretty


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The website is www.cgkboergoats.weebly.com

Sorry about the first one it autocorrected the word weebly to add an e instead of y


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice. Good work on the website too. 


The critic part would be on the horn direction on the doe and the buck. They can use it in a bad way, if they choose too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I would re-take the ones in pasture, their feet need to be seen.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pam yes it sucks that they both have messed up horns but they don't use them on the other goats really so I just let it go.
Nancy I have no help so all I can get are field pictures.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think you did well not having any help. I don't have help either and I can't get mine to stand there and look pretty. I usually end up with ones with goofy looks on their faces or in the middle of walking and they look deformed  but I think 90% of my pictures are front shots.....thinking mine don't trust me much


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok just looked at your website  I'm not being mean, I always hate giving my 2 cents because I don't want to come across as rude, and this may just be me but the does, so I click on does and it has the long list of does that you have and then I have to click on every single one. Your not the only one that does this, but for me as someone looking and bad with names find it hard to click on say 'jane' and remember that's who I clicked on last and am after 'betty' next. I usually end up clicking on the same doe at least once, and it frustrates me.......to the point I wouldn't go down threw the list and look at all your does? NO! It's just one of my inner pet peeve issues I guess.....again NOT being mean at all just food for thought.
BUT I did click on Cindy and it showed her pictures and info and under it on the same page was Jasmine's info as well (i believe it was her again I suck at remembering names) but that's the only real issue I see with it. It's easy to find what I'm looking for, other then my issue with names lol it's is set up very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't worry about legs not showing every time I take pics especially when the pasture is nice and lush like that. They won't go and stand where I want them too, LOL. So you are OK there. Just sometime down the road you may be lucky enough to get some that show their legs ect to add.  

Some goats are almost impossible to get a good pic of, I had one who always walked away, she hated her picture being taken. I have to take 100's of pics sometimes to get that good one. 

I do agree, it is a pain to open each Doe's page, but sometimes that makes more work with many pages on the website. 
Depending on which one is used, you only get so many pages.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree Pam! I have a bunch of less then perfect pictures as well and I posted them and if/when I get a better picture i just replace the less then perfect.
Weebly does say you can only have so many pages, I forget what the number was but I went over it and it let me. That is a good point though and never thought about that when viewing pages like that. But again it's nothing big or live or death so if your happy with it the way it is I would leave it and tell people like me to suck it up lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you all by the way you were not being rude at all. I did do the drop downs because of page limits and I personally am not computer say so I really don't know how to split pages and make it look nice. The reason you saw info about jasmine on Cindy's page is because at the bottom of each doe goat if I have parent info I put it down there. So jasmine is Cindy's dam so she is shown with info at the bottom along with her sire paintball and his info. I am a very blunt person so don't worry about ever suggesting anything to me. Last year I did pictures of each goat on the stand to show legs but some of the goats hate the stand so they stand all awkward and don't look good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I understand the computer not knowing lol it's all a pain for me too, I don't even know how you guys do the drop so it's a good thing I don't do it lol but I just kept posting pictures and does all down the line on one whole page, but again that was me and I say if your good with it keep it. 
Totally get why you have her on her page now but I would put a big 'DAME' right before her info. Maybe I'm easily confused but I hope not to badly


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol OK good point I will put dam and sire so it makes more sense.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do have to say though I like that idea, it's better then just saying dame is X then people who are curious will have to look for her


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks. I have always hated never knowing what the dam and sire looked like because we all know you can have a kid look amazing out of 2 horrible parents then throw poor kids or a poor looking kid out of amazing parents throw great kids. So I thought it was a nice touch.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally got the website updated


----------

